# Second Puppy



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

MHS has struck. I am sending a deposit to a reputable breeder. Brutus is just under 5 months old. My hours will increase in a few weeks and I will be unable to bring the dogs to work so this is a positive thing for my present dog. The breeder is aware of my work situation and OK with it. 

So I am looking for all your comments--positive and negative. I want to be prepared. Both dogs seems to be great with other dogs, if this is a consideration. Let me know if you have questions because I want to handle this situation as good as possible.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You will be SO happy. It will be so much better to have two together while you are gone. Watching them play will be so much fun. I think it is an awesome gift to Brutus. Are you getting a girl or boy?????

YEA!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus is going to have a little sisiter!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrad on bruse little sister yahoo so happy for you


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I think they are so much happier when they have a playmate during the day & not sitting all by themselves. I am looking to get a 3rd!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay!! I think you will be very happy to have a 2nd. 
Since you will not be around as much, they will become best of friends & it will be easier for you to leave them!! How exciting!! 
We want pics!!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

GO FOR THE THIRD SHANNON!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!! It is great to have three - I love it!! I took all three for a long walk today on the tripple splitter leash. It was a little confusing to them at first, but they finally the idea & towards the end of the walk they were walking side by side = it was sooo cute!!:dance: 
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Yet another one bites the dust!!! :biggrin1: 

You and Brutus are going to love having another puppy. It is always better for the dogs or cats for that matter to have a playmate. Now, where are the pictures????


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am actively looking for an older puppy.
so we will see what happens............


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, fun, Cheryl! I had a sneaking suspicion that you were heading down that road.  How soon before Brutus' little sister comes to join you?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cheryl,
Congradulations on your new puppy to be! We are very happy for you! Looking forward to hearing more about your new addition to your family.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You all have known Brutus' little sister well before we knew she was going to join our family. She is Sarah of Moptop Havanese.

You can see recent pics of here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=859

Hubby, who didn't think he would like this breed decided he wanted a playmate for the Brute Man for Father's Day. I have never owned two dogs at one time and it does make me nervous, but on the other hand I have never owned a puppy while working full time and can see the advantages for Brutus.

So now Hubby thinks his Father's Day gift should include Naming Rights. He did get to name Brutus. But the names he is coming up with now are not at all acceptable. So send some ideas this way please. I will try to make him think they were his idea!

Also continue to send me your thoughts on 2 puppies. This is unchartered territory for me and I need all the help I can get.

BTW--we will pick her up on 6/18, right after return from a trip to SOCAL for middle son's graduation from college.

You are a very supportive group of people and I appreciate your input on this!!:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You know my feelings on getting a second puppy~! :whoo: :becky: 
I think it's so great for Hav's to have a playmate....yes it's twice the poop to pick up, and twice the grooming....but also twice the HAV love!!!
I know Brutus is going to be a great big brother and love his little sister like crazy! :wink:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so jealous! Brady is a little over a year and I can't believe I haven't broken down yet and gotten another. I just checked out Sarah and she is soooooo cute I love the white fur around her nose. How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Cheryl, congratulations :whoo: :whoo: 
Sarah is my favorite one. Two Havs are the best...it is double the fun!!!
I'm so glad that I hav 2.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats!I was especially fond of Sarah!Lucky you!:biggrin1:


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Two is double the pleasure! I'm sure everyone will allow that little miss prissy to still their hearts. Keep us posted with pics!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sarah is very cute! I love the little white boots. I'm sure those two will keep you laughing! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cheryl, you lucky thing you!!!!! Sarah is a cutie! Congratulations! 

I can't help with getting a baby as Hav #2, since we got Sammy when he was 7.5 months old. I couldn't do the training of a new baby so soon after Ricky, who was 8 months old when we got Sammy. IF there is a Hav #3, though, I would consider getting a pup or an older dog. 

It's a challenge with the housetraining, but it can be done. Many do it and succeed. I think Brutus will thoroughly enjoy having a sister! I find it easier having two - sure there's more poop, more grooming, more food to buy and vet bills to pay, but the benefits far outweigh all of that! 
If Brutus is an active pup, like Ricky is, then having another as a playmate will help you breathe once in a while. lol

Will there be someone coming in once or twice/day for playtime or pee breaks outdoors? 

Name ideas..... hmmmmm...... How about Molly, Sally, Cleo, Penny, Ruby, Rosie ...... ? If you give her a 'B' name, you'll likely be mixing the dogs' names up for years to come! lol


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hip Hip Hooray!!:whoo: I am so happy for you! I must tell my hubs what yours wanted for Father's Day....hint, hint! Not sure it will help but I'll give it the ole' college try!:cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cheryl,

You lucky girl you!!!! Sarah is my absolute favorite of the litter.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Cheryl,

Sarah is so adorable!!! I am super happy for you and Brutus getting a little girl! Congratulations!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

hurah for you so happy you got a little girl!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheryl- She's a doll! She'll look so cute along side her big brother. I can't wait to see her when you get her! Our play group is definitely going to have a black and white theme! :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Haha! Jeanne,

Except Kohana is the odd girl out - not black & white! I guess if I get to get another Hav then it has to be a black & white one! 

Libby


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

She's close enough--she's off-white. Brutus sure had fun today. So did I. I look forward to the next session and have marked my calendar.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheryl,

Kohana and I also had a super time today and I was telling my husband how well she played with the Hav's. You know it was like the first day of Kindergarten and your child only knows one, thats Maddie. But as the time progresses she made more new friends. Thank you ~ we also look forward to next time around!

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My hubby requests other hubbies at the next meeting. He wants to meet the parents of his children's friends. :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Libby- I counted Kohana as white! She'll never be the odd girl out. Cheryl, Maddie and I had a great time today with the Havs. Maddie is definitely a good-time party girl arty: and thanks to you, Brutus, and her other friends she's sleeping like a log right now.  I think the Moms had a good time also! See you all soon!!:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> My hubby requests other hubbies at the next meeting. He wants to meet the parents of his children's friends. :biggrin1:


Sounds good to me too - daddy's need to be present! :clap2: Now I need to get mine to come and forget the golf or working on the cars for the day! :yield:

Libby & Kohana


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Jeanne and Cheryl for thinking Kohana as white. She sure had a great time with you all and I did too! It was really nice to meet you Cheryl and Brutus and Catherine, Ollie & Austin nice to meet you too! Jeanne and Maddie it was super nice to see a familiar face and Kohana knew Maddie right away!! Next time we'll have Brutus' new little sister :baby: Jeanne - pretty soon you and I are going to need to get a second Hav with all these babies .... I wish :grouphug: 

Libby & Kohana


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*You all are scaring me with the potato chip syndrome!!*

Congratulations!!
:whoo: 
Trish


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

As of today we are leaning towards the name "Boots!" I have to admit there are a lot of other names I like better, but I have not vetoed this one yet. Keep the ideas coming, please!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> As of today we are leaning towards the name "Boots!" I have to admit there are a lot of other names I like better, but I have not vetoed this one yet. Keep the ideas coming, please!!!


I love that name!! It's the first thing I noticed about her!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

congratulations on your decision ..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Haha! Jeanne,
> 
> Except Kohana is the odd girl out - not black & white! I guess if I get to get another Hav then it has to be a black & white one!
> 
> Libby


Hey Kohana I'd love to join the group and I'm not black and white:whoo: 
(or maybe we should start our own group)
eace:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

The group has decided she's white or cream! Maybe we need a tri-color, then we'd have a good representation of Havanese colors!

:grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your second Hav. Getting Sedona when McKenna was 11 months old was the best thing we ever did. We got her because we wanted another one and McKenna reaped the benefit by gaining a playmate. Watching them play is such fun.

Speaking of playing, we'd love to join one of the east bay play dates sometime. 

Susan


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm right along in your boat! 2 for me coming soon! Capote needs a playmate and I'm moving to a house. I figure after 'Pote is housebroken and fairly trained on the big things I'll bring in another puppy..maybe when he's around a year or so..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Susan and Mint Chip we would love for you to join us sometime. Where do you live?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Cheryl,

I'm the newcomer and that would be great if Susan and Mint Chip would like to join us!

Libby


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kohana did fantastic today at Agility and even the trainer said how good she was doing! She didn't look like a vacuum cleaner sniffing so much this time. I credit this to all our Tri-valley play group yesterday as she is becoming more socialized and Cheryl thanks to your husband for working with her !

Thank you ~ it was super!

Libby & Kohanaeace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Susan and Mint Chip we would love for you to join us sometime. Where do you live?


I'm in SF 

PS-We've played with Susan's dogs before and they are great!!!:whoo::first:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Mintchip, Susan andLibby - Bugsy and I are in San Francisco too and would love to come and play, if you'll have us.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We live in Tracy but have no qualms about driving to a play date. We drive to SF for play dates at the beach and we've been to various other play dates. McKenna and Sedona have played with Sally's (Mintchip) pup, a couple of former Havtahava pups and a MopTop pup or two as well as Julia's Bugsy. We get around! 

Susan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! All these Hav playmates in the Bay area. It sounds like so much fun. Who has a BIG yard--atleast compared to many of the others in this area?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Libby, I am glad that Kohana had such a successful class. I will pass your kind words on to my hubby!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> We live in Tracy but have no qualms about driving to a play date. We drive to SF for play dates at the beach and we've been to various other play dates. McKenna and Sedona have played with Sally's (Mintchip) pup, a couple of former Havtahava pups and a MopTop pup or two as well as Julia's Bugsy. We get around!
> 
> Susan


That's right Susan's beautiful girls and Bugsy did play at the beach a couple of times. If I am not mistaken, I've met Sally and her pup as well at the beach. If any of you guys are coming to the S.F. Beach walk on Saturdays, just let me know and I will leave my Poodles at home (take them to play to our dog park first) and then bring Bugsy to the beach, as the beach walk is for small dogs only.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow you guys are so lucky to be so close to each other where you can have a play date how nice.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Julia--tell me more about the SF beach walk. When, where, etc.

And Susan--yes, we are VERY lucky!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

This makes me want to drive up to that area just for the puppy date but I can just see the look on hubbys face:frusty:saying are you crazy ???


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

You are so right - we are sooooooo lucky! We sat in Cheryl's backyard - while the "kid's" played - chatted about them and our new found friends on the forum basking in the 78 degree sun sipping lemon/lime ice water for _3_ hours!!! Time flew.....

This was Austin's first playdate....he did great except he was a bit tired from having played with Ollie before he came over...Now Maddie and Brutus never stopped....and Maddie was a mess - dirty - wet- and smiling from ear to ear!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Now I know where Danville is LOL been there a couple time nice small town as I remember LOL prob, has grown alot since I was there


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cheryl said:


> Julia--tell me more about the SF beach walk. When, where, etc.
> 
> The beach walk is held every Saturday at Great Highway, by Beach Chalet Restaurant and close to the Wind Mill. I think it's between Lincon and Fulton Ave (correct me if I am wrong someone). It's a 10:00 a.m. and all small breeds are welcome. They also meet at the same spot on Thursdays at 1:30 p.m., but that one is usually a much smaller play group.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The Beach Walk sounds great. We will have to do that sometime when new baby sister is legal (all shots on board.)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Susan, Mintchip, Julia and others... it would be great if we could find either a huge backyard or safe place for all our Havs to meet (and their Moms/Dads of course!). Right now, we're only limited by the small backyards we have. Does anyone know of a safe place that we could all meet and let our "kids" play? Julia, the beach walk sounds fun, and we'll definitely try it this summer. Maybe we can pick a date and let everyone in the area on the Forum know so we can meet each other. That would be so much fun!

Catherine, you are *so* right about Maddie playing so hard and being a mess after playing non-stop for 3 solid hours. I had to brush her for 45 minutes after we got home. She is definitely my good-time party girl arty: and if there's someone to play with, she'll be part of it! I thought she might be tired since she came straight from a long obedience class to the playgroup, but that didn't hold her back a bit. In fact, her obedience teacher cracks up how Maddie tries to get a play-group going in her class before it starts. They call Maddie the "social chairman". She'll play with one dog, then try to get others to join in. Life is a bowl of cherries when you're a Havanese I guess!!:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Maddie's Mom - I live in San Francisco, so small back yards are a way of life here. I am lucky to have a backyard, although multi-leveled, but my house isn't the greatest, as we have to large standards and a lot of small dog owners aren't comfortable with them and on his own turf my male is a bit territorial (although not with small fixed dogs). I need to check into safe play areas and see what I come up with. How about a park or enclosed doggie playground somewhere in the middle?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I know there are dog parks in San Ramon and Danville. I'm not crazy about dog parks, but some have special areas for small dogs. I'll check the San Ramon one out this weekend. If there's not alot of dogs there and they have one specifically for small dogs, that might work. A park would work for Maddie, as she won't take off (thank you, obedience classes), but I don't know if other Havanese would stray. Any suggestions from the Bay Area people?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I take Ollie - and soon Austin to the Hap McGee park - Danville - they have the small dog corral...it is great - and such a great park!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Catherine & Jeanne,

Yes, the Hap McGee park in Danville is a wonderful large gated area - the small size dogs to play at. The only thing is there is no shade because there are no trees on the whole place. Cheryl you sure wouldn't want to come their with your baby girl for awhile though. Maybe this would be a good spot for late Summer when everyone can come and have had all their baby shots!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., that's it. I'm coming too!!! 

Sure, it means a plane ride to the west coast, but let me come up with the moola for the tix, get my packing done, my dogs' supplies ready and we're outta here! Wooooooooeeeeeee!!! :whoo: :biggrin1: 

It's nice that so many of you can join up. Take pics next time, 'k ?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

The first play date we ever went to was a Havanese get-together at a dog show with a bunch of ex-pens connected together outside a 30 foot RV. We had probably 25 dogs and 12-15 people there and a pot luck to boot. Granted, there wasn't a whole lot of playing going on but everyone had a great time and we've done it every year since! The Ocean Beach play date is great fun but the dogs need to be reliable on recall, plus it is a walk. The humans walk up the beach, the dogs run and play as the people are walking.

We've never actually taken our dogs to a dog park. I've always been hesitant about dog parks but if there is a nice one in San Ramon or Danville we'd try it.

Susan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I know of a large fenced in yard in SF we maybe able to use. Oliver and his brother Tucker play there often.:whoo:
Let me check into it. Also how many people are interested in going? It would have to be on a Saturday however.Hope that won't be a problem.
Update:Yes we can use this yard! Let me know how many are available to come to SF and a couple of dates so we can get a plan going!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

That would be great. I have a friend who owns a goldne and has a larger than normal CA yard. I could check with her, as well. She would have fun. Her golden would just watch and be overwelmed--he is not used to RLH.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

If we can find a large yard, that would be great! If we get a large group together and find a large yard, we could set up a Bay Area play date. Count Maddie and me in!:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

That sounds wonderufl, count me in as well.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

BTW--for those who suffered through our naming disagreements, I would like you to know we have decided to name her "Roxie." `


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad you picked a name roxie is a lovely name con grad. The easy part is over now Susan E


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay, love the name!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheryl,

I love the name! Roxie! That is so cute and spunkie! Today was Christie's day and next Sunday is your day ~ I can't wait to see all the new baby pictures and Izabelle too! All these new puppie ~ I want one...:baby: 

Libby & Kohana :grouphug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie just let me know that Roxie had a bout of Hypoglycemia over the weekend and spent the night at the vet, got IV's and lad work. Some of the lab work is pending, but Katie says she seems fine. This means that we can't bring her home until the weekend of the 23rd so she can be watched a little longer. I am soooo relieved that this happened while she was still at Katie's and Katie knew how to recognize it and had her treated immediately.

Has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Katie just let me know that Roxie had a bout of Hypoglycemia over the weekend and spent the night at the vet, got IV's and lad work. Some of the lab work is pending, but Katie says she seems fine. This means that we can't bring her home until the weekend of the 23rd so she can be watched a little longer. I am soooo relieved that this happened while she was still at Katie's and Katie knew how to recognize it and had her treated immediately.
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone else?


Never heard of this happening. What are the symptoms?
Glad she is OK and doing well!
Sally


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

*Hypoglycemia is defined as abnormally low blood glucose (sugar) levels. The brain requires sugar for normal function, and unlike many other organs, the brain has a very limited ability to store glucose. The brain is the organ that is predominantly affected when blood glucose gets too low.*
*As a primary source of energy for the body, blood glucose levels are regulated by a complex interaction of hormones and bodily processes. Hypoglycemia can be caused by abnormal function of the hormones that regulate blood sugar or by the inability of the body to store adequate amounts of glucose. Some of the specific causes of hypoglycemia include:*
*Insulinoma - Insulin is produced in the pancreas and causes blood sugar levels to decrease. Insulinomas are tumors of the insulin producing cells in the pancreas that causes an increase in the production of insulin, thus lowering the blood sugar levels. If an insulinoma is suspected, the insulin concentration in the blood can be measured. Surgery is usually recommended.*
*Insulin overdose - An excess of insulin can also occur in diabetic animals on insulin injections if the dose is inappropriate.*
*Reduced glucose intake - Puppies, especially toy breed puppies, are predisposed to developing hypoglycemia because they have less ability to store and mobilize glucose, compared to older animals. Puppies need frequent meals to prevent a hypoglycemic crisis.*
*Hypoandrenocorticism (Addison's Disease) - Hypoandrenocorticism results from a deficiency in the secretion of hormones from the adrenal glands. The cause of Hypoandrenocorticism is unknown, although immune-mediated destruction of the adrenal gland is suspected in most cases.*
*The signs and symptoms of hypoglycemia are similar regardless of the cause. These include lethargy, weakness, incoordination, seizures, nervousness, tremors and hunger. In severe cases the dog may become unconscious.*
*A diagnosis of hypoglycemia as a cause of neurological problems is based on the presentation of clinical signs of hypoglycemia, blood glucose concentration test shows levels below normal, and the fact that clinical signs go away when glucose is administered to the patient.*
*If the neurological signs are proven to be due to hypoglycemia, the cause of the hypoglycemia must be found. In addition to a medical history and examination, laboratory tests are usually performed. Emergency treatment of hypoglycemia involves administration of glucose usually by intravenous injection. Giving a quickly absorbed source of sugar (syrup, honey, or jam) by mouth may also be effective. *​​


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

*Classic signs of hypoglycemia* 

lethargy (lack of energy)
weakness
head tilting
"drunkedness" - wobbling when walking, unbalanced
hunger
restlessness
shivering
ataxia - usually lack of muscular coordination, but maybe changes in head and neck movements
disorientation
stupor
convulsions or seizures
coma
The occurrence of signs depends on how far the bg drops and on how fast the blood glucose


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

IM so sorry Im sure she will be fine !! Katie is on top of it by the way it sounds I posted info on it just incase you or any one else wanted to know about it


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cheryl,

I am sorry Roxie had an episode with hypoglysimia and glad that Katie was able to catch it right away. Do I remember correctly that Roxie was the smallest girl in the litter? The reason I ask is because it is not uncommon for small dogs to get hypoglysimic. When Bugsy was flown to me (at 12 weeks, 3.6 lbs) the first thing I did when I got him off the plane was to give him some nutrical, just to make sure his blood sugar was ok. 

Wishing Roxie speedy recovery,


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Roxie is a great name, Cheryl!! I love it and I know you will be very pleased to finally see her once she's got the A-okay to leave Katie's.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheryl- Sorry to hear that little Roxie had a bout of hypoglycemia. I know you were looking forward to getting her by next weekend. It sounds as if she's doing fine now and it will only be one extra weekend. Waiting is so hard, isn't it? I'm glad Roxie got prompt treatment and is on her way to recovery. I'm so anxious to meet her!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes Roxie gave me quite a scare this weekend~! Mochi's family was here Friday afternoon for a visit and Roxie was just fine. Running and playing. Mochi woke me early Sat morning with her classic "I'm hungry" bark. When I went to the x-pen Mochi was jumping to see me, where Roxie was just laying on her bed staring at me. I thought it was strange, so I scooped her up and took them both outside. When I set Roxie down, she stumbled sideways and wouldn't walk. When I picked her up, she was limp in my hand and her head was weaving back and forth. It was then that I knew something wasn't right. I was scared. So I called the emergency vet and off we went. They said her blood sugar level was very low.  (she is not a huge eater of her puppy kibble, yet she was always trying to get to the adult food. I think she was trying to tell me she didn't like her food!?)
They admitted her so she could get an iv with the necessary fluids. They did some inital lab work which showed her liver functions and levels were normal and everything else checked out ok. They did send her blood off to do more extensive testing and I should have those results in a couple days. She ended up staying the night at the vet and was able to come home yesterday.
She is doing wonderful today. Eating like a champ, pooping up a storm and wanting to play :whoo: (I am supposed to restrict her playing for a couple days...not easy to do but they don't want her getting to worn out). Both her legs and her chest are shaved where the iv's were... 
She is on a strict every 4 hour feeding schedule of prescription canned food, and needs to stay here for 2 weeks to ensure a full recovery. The vet said stress can bring on another episode so I need to be sure she is fully recovered before we send her home.
Phew...what an emotional weekend! I am just glad that she is ok and on the road to recovery~
Here are a couple pics of her. The one on the couch is from Friday night, the full body is from tonite. I was trying to get a pic of her shaved legs. Luckily it doesn't look too bad because her long hair covers it, but the kids tease her and call her "poodle legs" Ha!
Isn't she the cutest thing!?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I may be biased, but I think she is adorable and sooooo happy that she is recovering. Brutus keeps asking questions--how could I explain? 

Thanik you Katie for all that you did!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank goodness she is ok!! I've heard of this but never actually talked to anyone who experienced it!! She is a little beauty alright!!:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

:biggrin1: 
Anything for my babies~!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cheryl,

Go ahead and be biased, she is absolutely beautiful....poodle legs or not (which I am actually fond of).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Roxie is a cutie Cheryl. And you are so lucky to have found such a reputable breeder. :whoo: Katie, Is Roxie one of the Diva's? or am I getting all these beautiful puppies confused.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Roxie as adorable!! What a face! I'm glad she's recovering well. It's scary when these little ones get sick. Thank goodness for emergency vets and wise, watchful breeders!!

Susan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Missy~
Yes, Roxie is definatley a Diva! :biggrin1: 
She used to be Sarah~


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Cheryl....I agree that you were lucky this happened at the breeder...you would have been so scared!!! She is a doll and can't wait till we see her...guess she will miss the 23rd :whoo: hugs to all...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheryl- You aren't biased. Roxie *IS* the most adorable little thing! I'm so glad she's recovering and her breeder did exactly the right thing. Isn't it wonderful to have such caring breeders who love their pups as much as we do?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Awwww, & i thought my pups were cute!! What a sweet face.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Cherly, thats great! A 2nd Havanese is twice the joy! I'm right behind you.
I've been talking with breeders this morning.

Congratulations!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow!What a scare for both of you Cheryl and Katie!I'm glad she is doing better now,and before long it will be a distant memory.Thank goodness Katie had her and knew what to do!:clap2:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I got Roxie's lab results back today. Her Bile Acids were perfectly normal....so no liver shunt! Phew~! :whoo: 
She is feeling better every day. I just can't wait for Cheryl, her family and Brutus to meet her, she is so sweet and fun!
Yippee for Roxie! eace:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

so glad to hear she is doing better and no stunts needed Hurah


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie,

That's great news and I am so happy for Roxie you, Cheryl and Brutus.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Awesome report for the wee one and her forever fam!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: healthy :whoo: 
before long she'll be back to normal!
Great news!:clap2:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie, what a super breeder you are and so happy everything has turned out well. I just found out and you and Cheryl and both families must have been so frightened. Katie, Roxie will live very close to us as Kohana played with Brutus a couple of weeks ago. Sure glad to hear she is alright! 

Libby & Kohana


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheryl & Brutus,

I just read about Roxie and am so happy to hear all her tests came back just fine. We sure are thinking of her and you and wish for the 23rd to come quickly!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We are relieved!!! It must be like being pregnant and having a problem. We have already made room in our home and heart for Roxie so we want her to be well. Once again, I am thankful that Katie was in charge. I am not sure that I would have known how to handle the situation. And poor son--if he were in [email protected]~!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

*Update on the Diva~*

Roxie is doing just awesome. She is up to 3.3 lbs!
Here are some pics I took of her yesterday...she is such a nut!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

A couple more with the carrot because she was just too funny!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

That is just to cute katie even my hubby like that one


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

She's got a giggle carrot!! Those have to be the best toys ever. Even my husband gets a kick out ours. 

Katie, Roxie is adorable.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Susan~ You will get to meet Roxie on Saturday!! :whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie and Cheryl,

I just love Roxie, she's been my favorite from the beginning. She looks adorable in the pictures. Her face is just beautiful and her coat is so thick and shiny!!! I want one that looks just like her!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

<<<<< available to puppy sit LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is so stunning and thank goodness she is okay. I know it is very common in maltese too!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> She looks adorable in the pictures


Julia, you could pop out to Tracy on Saturday and see Roxie live and in person....or is that in dog?? We're only 60 miles from the city and you ARE a Northern California Havanese owner........

Susan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus thinks his new little sister is just adorable. He can not wiat to meet her. He keeps asking "How much longer????" 

OK--the truthis--I can't wait to meet her and see how they get along.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh! She is the cutest little thing! I bet she just bounces!! :bounce:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

LOVE her gorgeous coat! What a black beauty!


----------



## Zoey's Mom (Jan 16, 2007)

*another puppy*

I am also getting another puppy. I remember reading on this website that having a Havanese is like having potato chips: one is never enough.  Zoey is 8 mos old and will be getting a sister. This may sound selfish, but I am concerned that Zoey won't be as interested in interacting with us humans as with her playmate. Has anyone had this concern? There is almost always someone home with Zoey, so she hardly gets time to get lonely. The neighborhood we live in likes her so much that the neighbors on either side of me are also getting puppies out of this same litter. It will be a havanese block party.

Jeannie 
AKA: Zoey's mom


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

oh my gosh..you should read my past posts!!! so afraid my boy wouldn't love me enough...now my arms aren't strong enough to hold them with all the kisses!!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Really Catherine! That is my husband's reasoning behind not wanting to get a little sister for Kohana ~ that Kohana won't want to play with us or she'll fight with a little sister. 

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeannie, how lucky for you to have other havs so close!! My Logan's brother littermate owns my girlfriend & the two are so funny together - they are almost identical in their behaviors!! And please dont fret about the attention you might lose - it WONT happen!!!!!!! As others pointed out, your problem will really be, how to pet them both at the same time, cuddle with them both etc etc. I have three & they are all just a loving & cuddly as when they were pups!! It is nice because when they are alone, I feel that they are happy and not lonely tool. 
Laurie


----------



## Zoey's Mom (Jan 16, 2007)

*Puppy #2 names*

Laurie:

Thanks for that info. That will be great. I have 3 boys who I have to fight over to pet Zoey. I am having a heck of a time finding the right name. She is a black & white puppy. I have a list that I have narrowed down to 15 to 20.  Please, everyone let me know which ones you like:
Abby, Bailey, Casey, Hailey, Izzy, Libby, Lizzy, Lexi, Maddie, Shobi, Sadie, Shelby, Sydney, Shylie, Sophie, Sibley, Chloe (which would go great with Zoey, but is also the bird's name.) I also have a son named Joey. These are the names we are leaning towards out of the list: Abby, Bailey, Shobi, Sadie, Shelby, Sophie, Chloe. All of these names fit the personality of the pup. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. If I ever figure out how to download pics, I will show pictures.

Jeannie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeannie, ok so you are an early bird too!! Are you on the East coast?? 
I vote for Abby- not just cause that is my moms name but A-Abby to Z-Zoey.

I have Lexi(my black & white) and I have a ferret names Sydney. 

At the bottom of your post, click on manage attachments. Then browse & your pictures should come up, enter the one you want & hit upload. Hope it works. I think there is a thread somewhere on the forum to help.(sometimes they need to resized)
This is MY Lexi being chased by her brother. 
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think they love you any less but our play time did cut down to be honest. Isabelle (the maltese) would drop me in a second to run around with Dora (the hav). Apparently, Dora is a lot more fun to chew on and chase than puppet!

She has gotten way better with doggy socialization though. Dora on the other hand would rather play with me! She will run away from Belle and jump on my lap or run between my legs to avoid playing with her sometimes. They do cuddle each other but as soon as I go anywhere, I have 2 shadows, double the kisses, and 2 happy puppies. Now, trying to talk hubby into the third!!!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katie, that is one adorable little girl!!! 

Jeannie, not to worry. The Hav is so people oriented that they can never stop wanting to be with you. It just doesn't happen. Zoey will be busier, true, running around with her new sibling, but she'll be happier and therefore more joyous and a healthier dog for it. 

O.k....... I'm partial to having more than just one Havanese!! lol

I love the name Sophie, btw.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

She is home!!!!! She was a little shy at first, but she has come bouncing out of her shell. She and Brutus wrestle and romp until they drop. Then they sleep together in the same doggie bed. They have their own doggie bowls, but they go back and forth and try to both eat out of the same bowl. She slept all night in her crate. I woke her up just before 7:30 for potty and breakfast.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like your fur babies are getting along great. Oh, and we want pictures of the playing pups.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Jeannie, how lucky for you to have other havs so close!! My Logan's brother littermate owns my girlfriend & the two are so funny together - they are almost identical in their behaviors!! Laurie


We have a similar situation and until I get a second it is the next best thing to having 2.
Oliver and Tucker have alot in common but are total opposites at other times. Havanese are great!
:focus: Congratulations Cheryl!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeanne, 
SOOOOO what is her name????" And where are the pictures? I am so glad that she and Brutus had so much time on her first day! And you had to wake her - how nice as mine always seem to get us up too early!! 
What is the precious babies name????
Laurie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Her name is Roxie.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are pictures of Brutus and Roxie eating, playing, and sleeping. They look like they have known each other a lot longer than 1 day!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Cheryl,
Cute pictures. They do look like they've known each other forever. It's great that Brutus doesn't mind sharing his things.

Susan


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition! She is soooo cute. They look like they are best friends already.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, did you put that action pic in the June photo challenge? It's great!

Cheryl, congratulations on your new baby. Isn't it a blast to have two?!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, not sure if I did, I think so. My guys run like that several times a day in the yard, lots of energy!!
Laurie


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh! So cute! What buddies already! Congratulations! I am so happy I got to hold her yesterday ~ of course, now I want a new baby too!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So glad to se how well they have already bonded........looks like your in for some FUN! Congrats!:hug: :couch2: ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheryl- Brutus will be a wonderful big brother to Roxie. They've bonded so quickly. And Roxie is definitely a little pistol! I can't get over how she didn't freak out with all the romping Havs around her yesterday.

Laurie- Your picture of Logan chasing Lexi is wonderful! They could be postcards for Havanese. I'm so impressed with all the photos everyone takes. I've got to get a new camera!:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

It was so wonderful meeting Cheryl, Charlie and Brutus yesterday. What a great family! And the sweetest thing ever was how Charlie just scooped miss Foxie Roxie right up and carried her all around. Made me melt~!
Here are a few pics that I took yesterday....I think Brutus is going to be an awesome big brother~!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute that little girl is!Nice family.........:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As much as these Hubby's try to pretend that the pups are "just there" and "your dogs" it amazes me how much they fall in love with them!!
Great picture 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cheryl, Charlie and foxie Roxie melt my heart too. sooo cute--- it's hard to remember how very little they are when they are puppies - they have such big personalities and in photos they look like big fluff balls - but seeing tiny roxy in charlies arms brings it all back. congrats on number 2. when do you begin looking for number 3. (I said that in case Laurie is reading)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So Missy.... are you trying to say that I am acting up again???:eyebrows: :evil: I just figure that anyone who has one Hav should have more!!!

Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well Laurie, obviously I resemble that remark. :biggrin1: I have started thinking about #3. And although Michael my husband was all for #2 (in fact it was his idea) I'm not sure I could convince him that a third is warranted. 

We'll see.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I can say that my Hubby was not thrilled with the idea of a 3rd either, but I kept bombarding him with pictures of Logan & pouting & he finally said ok. It was so worth it cause Logan is such a great dog!! Just like his sisters! The only drawback is the costs involved!
Laurie 
:whoo: Go for #3

:whoo: Go for #3

Your Hubby is going to hate me!!:rant:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I asked for that. eace:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I can't imagine a #3, but I have to admit that it was not too long ago that I could imagine a #2. 

Right now the most difficult part is making sure that each eats the right amount. 

Tomorrow I will get up a little earlier and walk Brutus while Roxie eats and see how that works!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ohhhhh, sweet, sweet Roxie!!! What a cutiepie and it's adorable how she and Brutus got to playing and resting together right away. Love the pics, Katie! Thanks. 

Now, what was going on there? It looks like there were MANY puppies around! Nice!

Umm...... o.k., never mind! I just found the S.F. playdate thread. duh! lol


----------



## Zoey's Mom (Jan 16, 2007)

Laurie:
I am in Michigan and work midnights in L&D, that is the best time for me to check my emails. I am so bummed that you guys are in CA. My brother lives in Temechula (used to live in San Jose) and my dad lives in Oceanside. It is beautiful out there. Is there anyone in Michigan? I am in the Metro Detroit area. Laurie, we are leaning towards Sydney, Sophie, or Shelby. At least we were able to narrow it down. I think we will have to wait and see her personality. She will be ready to take home end of July/ begining of August. 

Amanda: 
Thank you for the input about playing more with the other dog. Zoey used to do that when our other dog Sasha was alive. She would ditch us in a second to play with her. I am hoping that what Marj said about them being so sociable will trump wanting to play with each other all the time. And Marj, Sophie is still in the running. 
Once again, I am photo challenged (really it is a matter of time challenged). But someday soon I will download pics. My dad would like to receive pics of his grandkids, but he is still waiting after 14 years. 

Congrats on Roxi. She is really cute!!! I am partial to the black & white ones myself. Well, gotta go, someone's delivering.

Jeannie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jeannie--I grew up in Livonia. What hospital do you work at? I am a nurse here on days in CA.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Its so nice to hear when the dogs get along so well with each other.congrad on your new fur baby take lots of picture of them playing


----------



## Zoey's Mom (Jan 16, 2007)

Cheryl:

I work at Hutzel hospital in Detroit part of the Detroit Medical Center. Livonia huh? I pass by everyday. I have a 50 mile commute. I live in Brighton (past Novi). So, you could not take to winters, huh? We were in Ca over Christmas and it was 60's here, but 40's in Ca. That really stunk. We did Disney with mittins and hats. That is ok for Cedar Pointe, but not for Ca. What type of nursing do you do? What is your poison? 

Jeannie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michigan folks... woo hoo! I grew up in Ann Arbor  I miss it. Columbus is fun, but definetly no Ann Arbor.

Okay the MHS is getting bad. I even have friends looking at havanese breeders online and sending me photos!

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jeannie--I do it all. I have just taken on a new position as charge nurse of the float pool. We do not have L&d, but I do the rest. It is a 1/4 mamagement, 3/4 patient care job at this point, but the position is new and still evolving.

We moved to CA 10 years ago for hubby's job. 

I graduated from the school down the street from U of M, Eastern Michigan. 

We lived in PA for 8 years, then Cleveland for 7. I loved Cleveland.

I miss the seasons, but where else would there be so many Havs to play with!


----------

